# Members other hobbies, collections and interests?



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

What other things/ hobbies do you like to do besides woodworking/ woodhoarding related things? It seems like many of the members here have some other similar interests aside from woodworking/ woodhoarding and I would just be interested to know what else the members here enjoy.

I am an avid numismatist (Coin Collector) and also enjoy looking for arrowheads and native american relics in fields when they get plowed up and after a good rain. I love historically significant antiques and antique items also. Anyone else like this kind of stuff? I know @HomeBody makes platform pipes and does knapping which is pretty cool.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

In addition to woodworking i enjoy old cars, I own a '59 Fury I bang around in from time to time. It's nothing special but fun to tinker with and drive. I also have a collection of vintage vinyl and older stereo equipment when I need an audio fix, for the last 10 years I've been working on digitizing a lot of my records to put into my iPod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> In addition to woodworking i enjoy old cars, I own a '59 Fury I bang around in from time to time. It's nothing special but fun to tinker with and drive. I also have a collection of vintage vinyl and older stereo equipment when I need an audio fix, for the last 10 years I've been working on digitizing a lot of my records to put into my iPod.


I love antique cars. My wife and I want to get a nice one someday to just cruise around in and enjoy on nice days. My dad used to have a restored 1959 Ford Retractable that was beautiful. It was a really neat car. I wouldnt mind having something like that or even possibly a cool 1940's truck. Music is cool too, but I like to just listen to it digitally. I would buy a really nice old victrola if I could find one I really liked and was fairly reasonable.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

Restore Antique lighting, grandkids and the wife's garden habit

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thats cool Mike. Antique lighting is pretty neat! My wife went to an auction the other day where she almost bought some pretty old lighting fixtures out of an old church that was being torn down. She liked them alot but got outbid by someone next to her when she thought she was the high bidder.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

My house is full of 20's and 30's lighting. In fact we remodeled house around our lighting collection. Now we are restoring and selling extras. Little works of art from the past........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2015)

Sports. Played baseball until I was around 35 but knees keep me from putting the equipment on and getting behind the plate so now I play a little slow pitch softball and stand over at first base lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My house is full of 20's and 30's lighting. In fact we remodeled house around our lighting collection. Now we are restoring and selling extras. Little works of art from the past........


 Where do/ did you get your stuff from? Auctions, antique stores, etc? Some of the old lighting fixtures are pretty cool. I would love to see pictures of some of your favorites if you were willing to share.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Sports. Played baseball until I was around 35 but knees keep me from putting the equipment on and getting behind the plate so now I play a little slow pitch softball and stand over at first base lol


 I love baseball. Easily my favorite sport to play. Being a catcher would be rough on you over time from all the squatting. I was a pitcher and my shoulder and elbow hurt from time to time because of it I think. I loved playing though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Where do/ did you get your stuff from? Auctions, antique stores, etc? Some of the old lighting fixtures are pretty cool. I would love to see pictures of some of your favorites if you were willing to share.



I have collected them since I found the first set on a shelf in a coal bin-1976. Where- pieces and parts where ever?? here are a few

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

The second one is very Art Deco. Like those alot! Im sure some really cool pieces have just been scrapped over the years. What do you do if the glass pieces are broken?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> The second one is very Art Deco. Like those alot! Im sure some really cool pieces have just been scrapped over the years. What do you do if the glass pieces are broken?


Ah- The glass is what is hard to get. I sell a lot of shades- some are VERY expensive. The second one is from a series "Soulare" by Mid west lighting.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thats really cool. I bet stuff like that isnt all that common. Im sure getting replacement glass would be extremely difficult. And im certain having it custom made would be prohibitive even if you found a really cool fixture that needed replacement glass.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thats really cool. I bet stuff like that isnt all that common. Im sure getting replacement glass would be extremely difficult. And im certain having it custom made would be prohibitive even if you found a really cool fixture that needed replacement glass.



You are right- one of those fixtures above I bought in pieces- green oxidized bronze for $10 on E-bay- I knew what it was and had shades. Then again- it helps when you have 1200+ shades in basement.  More delicate pieces of art- Wow we used make good stuff in this country...........

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Wow we used make good stuff in this country...........
> 
> View attachment 82181


 No doubt about that. Back when things were made with pride and made to last. Its very sad to see the deterioriation of quality and the throw away culture of today. Maybe thats why I have such an appreciation and respect for antiques. And also older generations whose word is their bond and who know the meaning of hard work, loyalty and respect. I dont want to even get started on that, the culture of newer generations is a deterioration in my opinion.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

Speaking of Lamps, This is a piece that's been in the family for years- I am trying to find the correct sockets to rewire it but they are fairly expensive for originals. My grandmother never turned it on because it was old and she was worried about fire or something. I went through it and it has modern wiring I'd like to replace with the period correct parts if I can. It's a Bradley Hubbard and it's sitting on a post war Zenith console system that still works (Was one of the first to have an FM receiver in it too) Most of the stuff in my house is older furniture and decor form back when stuff was well made and not the disposable crap of today. Here is also a neat case I found to display some of the pens I own that aren't for sale. (used to sit in a drug store and the light in it still works)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Speaking of Lamps, This is a piece that's been in the family for years- I am trying to find the correct sockets to rewire it but they are fairly expensive for originals. My grandmother never turned it on because it was old and she was worried about fire or something. I went through it and it has modern wiring I'd like to replace with the period correct parts if I can. It's a Bradley Hubbard and it's sitting on a post war Zenith console system that still works (Was one of the first to have an FM receiver in it too) Most of the stuff in my house is older furniture and decor form back when stuff was well made and not the disposable crap of today. Here is also a neat case I found to display some of the pens I own that aren't for sale. (used to sit in a drug store and the light in it still works)
> 
> 
> View attachment 82182 View attachment 82183


Very cool stuff! I'd love to get a display like that sometime. I have some neat antiques but not any displays yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Speaking of Lamps, This is a piece that's been in the family for years- I am trying to find the correct sockets to rewire it but they are fairly expensive for originals. My grandmother never turned it on because it was old and she was worried about fire or something. I went through it and it has modern wiring I'd like to replace with the period correct parts if I can. It's a Bradley Hubbard and it's sitting on a post war Zenith console system that still works (Was one of the first to have an FM receiver in it too) Most of the stuff in my house is older furniture and decor form back when stuff was well made and not the disposable crap of today. Here is also a neat case I found to display some of the pens I own that aren't for sale. (used to sit in a drug store and the light in it still works)
> 
> 
> View attachment 82182 View attachment 82183




Gorgeous lamp!! The sockets- I assume original- are valuable. The real quality ones are rebuildable but probably do not need more then new paper socket liners.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Gorgeous lamp!! The sockets- I assume original- are valuable. The real quality ones are rebuildable but probably do not need more then new paper socket liners.



The problem is that 3 of the 4 sockets were replaced in the 70's with ugly newer ones. I need 3 that match the one original or a set of 4 and folks don't want to part with that many.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The problem is that 3 of the 4 sockets were replaced in the 70's with ugly newer ones. I need 3 that match the one original or a set of 4 and folks don't want to part with that many.


Show me a picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2015)

I collect comic books. I have the line of the Maxx series and some collectable figures from it too. 
I used to collect albums...I had over 5000 once. Then they got stolen when I was living in Cali. So...that put a damper on that. You name it, I probaly had it....

I also collect sand from the beaches I visit. I used to travel for a company that gave radio shack and office depots displays for new products, so I made it a point to see the beaches everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's cool! From what I've seen some of the comics have been going up in price because of all the new movies based on comics. There's a TON of people here that love comics and talk about all the plots in them all the time. There are so many and so many different universes I don't know how they keep track of them all haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2015)

There's a character in the guardians of the galaxy series named ripjak. I need to find that 4 episodes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> There's a character in the guardians of the galaxy series named ripjak. I need to find that 4 episodes....


That's cool. Is it a coincidence or did u get your screen name from that?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 1, 2015)

Although it's been a long time since our last dive trip, I love being underwater. Sometimes with an u/w camera, sometimes just to zen-out and take in the amazing view of the coral reef and its fauna. A couple of snaps ...

Frogfish ... 


 

Secretary blenny living in a tiny hole in the coral ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm also into collecting stuff besides wood. I have a collection of arrowheads somewhere, but can't remember where. I do however
have an indian axe head that sits on my computer desk at home. I like to collect old books as well, and keep things that will become
memorabila someday. I still have my first baseball glove, an old Mickey Mantle. The grandkids enjoy looking at all that stuff.
I'm also somewhat of a journalist. I like to keep notes on just about everything that I've been involved in. I have a deer hunting journal
that I started back in 1978 yet, fishing, turkey hunting, etc.. It's neat to go back and read, and see what I wrote for the weather on
those days. ....

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> I'm also into collecting stuff besides wood. I have a collection of arrowheads somewhere, but can't remember where. I do however
> have an indian axe head that sits on my computer desk at home. I like to collect old books as well, and keep things that will become
> memorabila someday. I still have my first baseball glove, an old Mickey Mantle. The grandkids enjoy looking at all that stuff.
> I'm also somewhat of a journalist. I like to keep notes on just about everything that I've been involved in. I have a deer hunting journal
> ...



Old Journals are so much fun. My grandmother used to use these little pocket calendars to record the weather and a little bit about what went on each day for years and when she passed I got them. it's fun to read and see what life was like way back when.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> That's cool. Is it a coincidence or did u get your screen name from that?


Coincidence....


----------



## justallan (Jul 1, 2015)

I mainly just collect junk! I go to the Hillside Market (AKA-the dump) generally once a week and if I think I can fix it, use it, give it away or think it's neat, it goes home with me.
I can get more enjoyment out of fixing up old junk than shopping for new stuff any day of the week. Here's some of the stuff I've collected:
Gas engines, push mowers, riding mower, weedeaters and a 2 cycle 4 wheeler----These were all needing the carb cleaned or a tire or so fixed.
Snap-On roll away cabinet----It was knocked out of square from being pushed out of a truck-easy fix, but other than that it had gummed up slides.
Pressure washer----Something had built a home in the fittings.
A collection of 15-20 metal Die Cast cars and trucks 8-10" long each. Perfect shape, but the boxes were wrecked because of rain.
Several expensive bicycles and mountain bikes----generally needing air in the tires, sometimes a tube. These are going this week to a retired vet that fixes them up and donates them to the underprivileged.
$381 worth of copper wire in one trip alone to the dump----WOOHOO
Either gold or gold plated Navy cufflinks and other Navy "jewelry"----My plan is to find an old vet that has mis-placed theirs and donate the stuff.
14 foot Coleman canoe----A couple small cracks under the top rail.
Hell, one time I found a lady at the dump, friendly as anything too. Turned out she was just thirsty for a beer. Shucks, could have been love!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2015)

justallan said:


> I mainly just collect junk! I go to the Hillside Market (AKA-the dump) generally once a week and if I think I can fix it, use it, give it away or think it's neat, it goes home with me.
> I can get more enjoyment out of fixing up old junk than shopping for new stuff any day of the week. Here's some of the stuff I've collected:
> Gas engines, push mowers, riding mower, weedeaters and a 2 cycle 4 wheeler----These were all needing the carb cleaned or a tire or so fixed.
> Snap-On roll away cabinet----It was knocked out of square from being pushed out of a truck-easy fix, but other than that it had gummed up slides.
> ...


Sounds like some adventures and fun! Its amazing what people throw away. I've scavenged some darn good stuff from the monthly garbage collection where you can put a anything out and they will take it including big stuff. Picked up some real good stuff on those days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2015)

Other hobbies are fishing, small engine mechanics and just general tinkering with my hands, machining a little. Anything home improvement wise is fun stuff for me too, plumbing , electrical, etc.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2015)

@SENC hobby is pole dancing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @SENC hobby is pole dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh My God There goes lunch!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @SENC hobby is pole dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really worried about who rates this EYECANDY

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm really worried about who rates this EYECANDY



I swear I haven't looked yet but 10 to 1 it was monkeyman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @SENC hobby is pole dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Oh My God There goes lunch!!!!!!!!!



Thought that was lunch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm really worried about who rates this EYECANDY



Probably Henry ........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Probably Henry ........


Think it was a monkey man


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2015)

Ow my eyes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 1, 2015)

Geez, @Tclem, that was very good. And the student becomes the master. Nice work, grasshopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Geez, @Tclem, that was very good. And the student becomes the master. Nice work, grasshopper.


You taught me well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 1, 2015)

Indeed. Have you described your clogging hobby?


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 1, 2015)

I was collecting Boy Scout memorabilia for a while, from the time I was in Scouts until my son got his Eagle. I sold my collection to a friend.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 1, 2015)

I haven't really done any collecting yet. Any free time I get I try to do all the hunting and fishing I can. I really enjoy setting and checking trail cameras for deer. I also enjoy playing sports when I can. Been in softball and basketball leagues since high school


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 2, 2015)

Besides my 30+ yr. wood addiction, I restore old bicycles, bowhunt monster deer, collect Imperial German war medals, do the Indian artifact thing like Josh mentioned, and collect and restore a few old guns with the emphasis on fancy stocks. The pottery in the last pic is part of my wife's spongeware collection. Gary













View attachment 82277

Reactions: Way Cool 15


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 2, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Besides my 30+ yr. wood addiction, I restore old bicycles, bowhunt monster deer, collect Imperial German war medals, do the Indian artifact thing like Josh mentioned, and collect and restore a few old guns with the emphasis on fancy stocks. The pottery in the last pic is part of my wife's spongeware collection. Gary
> 
> View attachment 82275
> 
> ...


All VERY cool! Are the relics original or reproductions and newly knapped pieces?
The Stocks are just gorgeous!


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 2, 2015)

There are 3 or 4 frames on the far left of stuff I found. All the others I made. The first stock was finished in '86 so it took me a few years to get these done. The second from left is the gun I did for my nephew's college graduation. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 2, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> There are 3 or 4 frames on the far left of stuff I found. All the others I made. The first stock was finished in '86 so it took me a few years to get these done. The second from left is the gun I did for my nephew's college graduation. Gary


 That makes sense. I saw all the fluted points and was in disbelief if they were original. I do know someone who has some incredible orignal stuff like that but hes been collecting since the 50's and 60's I believe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @SENC hobby is pole dancing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 82205



Tony couldn't have taken this spectacular picture without being there himself...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Geez, I had to open that up and see that again Marc,,,,,


----------



## justallan (Jul 2, 2015)

This is why I hunt treasures at the "Hillside Market". I'm getting the new well hooked up to the house tomorrow, so had to haul off an old heater, wash machine and a bunch of junk to get to the well room, so did a little treasure hunting while I was there. The IR 3/8s impact goes for about $250 and the Makita 1 1/8 belt sander is just over $200, CHA-CHING!!!! I checked them out when I got home and both work flawlessly. Plus there's 4 packs of 10 belts of different grit for the sander.
I also got three 4x4 sheets of clear acrylic, an antique bench grinder, bunches of electrical hardware, a dozen brand new rolls of 3M electrical tape and a good sized handful of sockets, pliers and screwdrivers, all name brand. That's a good day where I come from!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 2, 2015)

Is that a belt sander?


----------



## justallan (Jul 2, 2015)

Yup, works perfect. A guy gets over being "too proud" when he finds a $200 sander for free.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> Yup, works perfect. A guy gets over being "too proud" when he finds a $200 sander for free.


And the belts haha score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Jul 3, 2015)

I just got into beekeeping this year. Started in March buy buying a hive from a yuppie in Austin who was trying to save the world until his girlfriend got stung! My mom's neighbor across the street from where I grew up has always been into bees so I approached him about mentoring me. He is 72 and liked the thought of having a 47 yr old do all the work for him! He has taught me a ton in just a few months and I now am up to 6 hives. Bees are fascinating critters! I currently have nearly 200,000 honey bees on my property right now! Of course I build my own hive bodies and decided the typical flat tops used needed improvement for better drainage so I made a gabled top. I cut the honeycomb shaped vent and did the engraving with my CNC.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> I just got into beekeeping this year. Started in March buy buying a hive from a yuppie in Austin who was trying to save the world until his girlfriend got stung! My mom's neighbor across the street from where I grew up has always been into bees so I approached him about mentoring me. He is 72 and liked the thought of having a 47 yr old do all the work for him! He has taught me a ton in just a few months and I now am up to 6 hives. Bees are fascinating critters! I currently have nearly 200,000 honey bees on my property right now! Of course I build my own hive bodies and decided the typical flat tops used needed improvement for better drainage so I made a gabled top. I cut the honeycomb shaped vent and did the engraving with my CNC.
> 
> View attachment 82337 View attachment 82338 View attachment 82339 View attachment 82340 View attachment 82341 View attachment 82342


 Thats awesome. I would love to do beekeeping at some time in my life, I have always found it really interesting and cool, Neat hobby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Jul 3, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thats awesome. I would love to do beekeeping at some time in my life, I have always found it really interesting and cool, Neat hobby!



You should, especially if you have an interest. It is more work than most expect and is quite a lot to learn but they are amazing! Besides, who else can say they have 180,000 girlfriends (about 10% or 20,000 of mine are males, the rest all females)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> I just got into beekeeping this year. Started in March buy buying a hive from a yuppie in Austin who was trying to save the world until his girlfriend got stung! My mom's neighbor across the street from where I grew up has always been into bees so I approached him about mentoring me. He is 72 and liked the thought of having a 47 yr old do all the work for him! He has taught me a ton in just a few months and I now am up to 6 hives. Bees are fascinating critters! I currently have nearly 200,000 honey bees on my property right now! Of course I build my own hive bodies and decided the typical flat tops used needed improvement for better drainage so I made a gabled top. I cut the honeycomb shaped vent and did the engraving with my CNC.
> 
> View attachment 82337 View attachment 82338 View attachment 82339 View attachment 82340 View attachment 82341 View attachment 82342


I was thinking about getting into that myself


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I was thinking about getting into that myself


I don't think you would fit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Besides my 30+ yr. wood addiction, I restore old bicycles, bowhunt monster deer, collect Imperial German war medals, do the Indian artifact thing like Josh mentioned, and collect and restore a few old guns with the emphasis on fancy stocks. The pottery in the last pic is part of my wife's spongeware collection. Gary
> 
> View attachment 82275
> 
> ...


Fantastic collections! Everything looks so fastidious. Do you sell the restored bikes? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2015)

Bee's are so very cool and a much needed part of the ecosystem. Us humans love their honey, and us wood workers love the wax, lol. But one sting from them and I am off to the hospital, I have become very alergic to them and even cary an epipen.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

Here are a couple coins ive bought while ive been here. The Turtle coin is a Silver Stater from the Island of Aegina made around 456-431 BC. I bought it for my wife because she loves turtles (and I love coins so it was a win-win). The oval coin is a japanese Koban. I bought this on my brothers behalf because he loves Japan and japanese stuff so I convinced him how cool it was and that he needed it. Its pretty good sized too. It was made 1837-1858. I dont have any pictures of coins from my collection other than the turtle right now or I would show you.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

I keep considering getting into Bees and have a co-worker who did it for a living at one time. My problem is that I don't have the time to do all the projects that I've started already!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Here are a couple coins ive bought while ive been here. The Turtle coin is a Silver Stater from the Island of Aegina made around 456-431 BC. I bought it for my wife because she loves turtles (and I love coins so it was a win-win). The oval coin is a japanese Koban. I bought this on my brothers behalf because he loves Japan and japanese stuff so I convinced him how cool it was and that he needed it. Its pretty good sized too. It was made 1837-1858. I dont have any pictures of coins from my collection other than the turtle right now or I would show you.
> View attachment 82346 View attachment 82347 View attachment 82348 View attachment 82349


Those are cool Josh, you bought those in Africa? Or through the internet...?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Those are cool Josh, you bought those in Africa? Or through the internet...?


I bought them over the internet through Heritage auction galleries. They are a great auction house. I haven't seen either in person yet but hear they are really nice. The pictures are fuzzy because I pulled them off of their site. I had been looking for both of them for a very long time. The aegina stater is a particularly hard one to find in good condition with good details and at a reasonable price. This one is very nice and I had my eye on it for awhile before it hit the auction block. It was reasonable so I pulled the trigger. I had been watching for one for over a year.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

And I can't believe that I forgot I have several hundred thousand baseball cards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I was thinking about getting into that myself




I don't think your wife would approve of 180,00 girlfriends................but wait, you probably have that many already with all the hairsticks you have made

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I don't think your wife would approve of 180,00 girlfriends................but wait, you probably have that many already with all the hairsticks you have made


She gets worried. Lol


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

I started out as a kid collecting stamps, then coins, then record albums, got into photography for a while, then saltwater fishing, then guitar playing, then golf, I was deeply into each for a time, but I have pretty much drifted away from all of them. Currently I'm pretty much consumed with all things wood related, mostly creating stuff with it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I started out as a kid collecting stamps, then coins, then record albums, got into photography for a while, then saltwater fishing, then guitar playing, then golf, I was deeply into each for a time, but I have pretty much drifted away from all of them. Currently I'm pretty much consumed with all things wood related, mostly creating stuff with it...


Sounds like you've done alot! Coins and relics have been my favorite collections but coins are definitely on top as far as collections. I was heavily involved in them for a long time and am fairly advanced in knowledge about them. But woodworking is a hobby I love just as much, I love creating and making things. It's just very satisfying. I still love coins but I'd rather spend the money on new tools instead of coins, unless a particularly good coin deal comes up or something I've been looking for for a long time that's hard to find.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Fantastic collections! Everything looks so fastidious. Do you sell the restored bikes? Chuck



I've got a couple I'd sell but I won't ship them. You have to come and get them. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I've got a couple I'd sell but I won't ship them. You have to come and get them. Gary


Thanks. My wife saw your bikes and said she would like one some day. If we lived closer I would get more serious, but I don't see a road trip in your direction in our future. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought about digging for diamonds or gold but not promising in Texas black dirt. I will just continue my collection of 20 dollar bills (I have 2 now) haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

